# Dog poop in my garden. Every day.



## The_Banker

About a year ago a new neighbour moved into the estate and he had a cocker spaniel pup. Since then the pup has grown up and the cocker spaniel has got 2 brothers and there is now 3 in total.
Each morning at 7:30 the 3 dogs are left out and they run around barking and going crazy. That is fine Mon - Fri as I have to get up for work anyway (even if 7:30 is a tad early) but it is exceptionally annoying on Sat and Sun. Outside of all that they have the communal green destroyed with poop and now they have started to poop in my garden.
Each morning without fail there is at least 2 turds in my grass. Each evening when I come home from work there may or may not be a turd there also. 
Therefore, I have to pick it up. Every single day.
I have spoken to the neightbour but he says it is not his dogs doing it (they are the only dogs in the estate) and that I am not a dog lover so I wouldn't understand (he is right about me not being a dog lover). Other than getting a photo of them "in the act" I am not sure how I can get this stopped. Even if I did get a photo I dont think he would act with regard to stopping it.
I have looked into getting gates put up (I got a side gate up to stop them going into my back garden) but I would have to have my pillers re-enforced as they may not be strong enough to support gates. We also have two cars in the drive but if we put up gates we will only be able to fit one. Also there is the expence that I dont need at the minute. 

In light of what I have posted I have a few questions that people may be able to answer....


Is there anything I can buy to spray on the grass to stop dogs unloading in my garden?
Have I any recourse to law about this? Especially as the dog owner isnt taking my complaint with any seriousness.
I live in Cork City. Has anyone posting here had reason to ring the council/dog wardens and what was there responce?
Any help appreciated.


----------



## joeysully

I have a similar problem, although it doesnt really bother me. the lawnmower generally picks it up or scatters it. 

from a google search i found some info 
http://www.theanswerbank.co.uk/Animals-and-Nature/Question93239.html

Crystals are available from here [broken link removed]

*€17.50  delivered *


----------



## homebird

getting a gate is probably the best solution. I know its a big hassle. You could get one get that's in 2 parts and then it will bend to allow you to get the second car in? 

I live near a green area (aka. dog toilet).50%+ of dog owners dont give a sh** about their dogs excrement. I have found the same when spending time at the beach in Ireland.

The dog warden won't be able to do much without causing a big rift with your neighbour.


----------



## haminka1

well, i'm a dogs lover and still find stuff like dog turds on a pavement or in the garden highly annoying - that's probably because i'm no fan of undisciplined dog owners
how about installing an internet camera facing your garden and show your neighbour the footage?


----------



## demoivre

The_Banker said:


> Have I any recourse to law about this?





[broken link removed].


----------



## doubledeb

My sister had the same problem.  People from other estates walking their dog through her estate off the lead free to go anywhere they want.  She put a couple of 2 litre bottles half filled with water in different places in the garden and it seemed to work, I think the movement of the water in the bottle threw the dogs off balance, and they couldn't "preform".  
Worth a shot maybe


----------



## truthseeker

Im a dog lover too but irresponsible dog owners drive me nuts.

OP - heres what you can do, leave your side gate open, let the dogs get into your back garden (possibly lured by some tasty treats), close the side gate, call the dog warden, tell him you have secured 3 strays and will he come and collect them. Explain to him that there is turd all over the place from these animals and you dont know who owns them. Let him take them.

Then tell your neighbour, and let him go and sort it out with the dog warden, if he wants to collect them from the pound he will have to pay up, buy licenses and he will know that the dog warden has been alerted to him.

Next time you see them out - call the dog warden again and report it - now that he knows who owns the dogs he will call on the guy himself.


----------



## ney001

truthseeker said:


> Im a dog lover too but irresponsible dog owners drive me nuts.
> 
> OP - heres what you can do, leave your side gate open, let the dogs get into your back garden (possibly lured by some tasty treats), close the side gate, call the dog warden, tell him you have secured 3 strays and will he come and collect them. Explain to him that there is turd all over the place from these animals and you dont know who owns them. Let him take them.
> 
> Then tell your neighbour, and let him go and sort it out with the dog warden, if he wants to collect them from the pound he will have to pay up, buy licenses and he will know that the dog warden has been alerted to him.
> 
> Next time you see them out - call the dog warden again and report it - now that he knows who owns the dogs he will call on the guy himself.




Bit over the top in my opinion - don't waste time playing games. If you have the time to do the above - I suggest that you take the time to record the dogs in action, if you find two turds every single morning it shouldn't be too hard to catch them out! - show your neighbour the photo and tell him to keep his dogs out of your garden or the county council/dog warden will be informed.


----------



## truthseeker

ney001 - the reason I suggested the OTC reaction is the OP has stated that he doubts the dog owner will do anything even if he is shown a photo.

Getting the dogs collected as strays will force the dog owner to take action - he has to, if he wants his dogs back. This will hopefully be enough to give him a serious shock - and get him to take responsibility for his dogs.


----------



## ney001

In fairness OP doesn't know what the neighbour will do if he sees a photograph? -  He doesn't seem to know the neighbour very well.  I would suggest trying to handle it in a grown up manner first - i.e get the evidence and see what arrangements can be made.  I wouldn't go causing war with a neighbour over it and have their dogs taken away - neighbour is irresponsible yes but when they see proof that is is their dog (if it is) then they might decide to grow up and clean up after the dogs.  

Luring dogs into your yard then getting them taken away proves nothing and I don't condone lying to the dog warden either and using him in your battle with a neighbour - they are overstretched in each county as it is!


----------



## truthseeker

The neighbour lets the dogs run wild - out of his control, disturbing neighbours, dog poop over public areas and in peoples gardens and has disputed its even his dogs to the OP. The OP has already approached the neighbour and no joy. Do you really think a photo will change this?

I think the OP has already gone the pleasant neighbour route and gotten nowhere.

If the owner cant control the dogs - they SHOULD be taken away.


----------



## ney001

truthseeker said:


> If the owner cant control the dogs - they SHOULD be taken away.



So OP should call the dog warden and report poo on lawn - tell warden the truth, he has no proof it is these dogs but has approached the neighbour already.  DO NOT lure the dogs into your own garden, trap them, call the warden and pretend you don't know who owns them! If the case is legitimate warden will handle it........ without being lied to and used.


----------



## truthseeker

I know from experience that just telling the dog warden wont result in anything practical happening. 

But catching the dogs yourself (which you would not be able to do if they were under the control of a responsible owner) and handing them over as strays will definitely bring the situation to a head.


----------



## ney001

Every situation is different - and I have had two excellent experiences with the dog warden in my area! - so unless you personally know that the dog warden in Cork is not going to do anything advising somebody to trap dogs and lie about knowing their owner is irresponsible to say the least.  Suppose one of the dogs gets distressed because he has been locked up and bites the OP?? Also anytime i have had to wait for a dog warden - it has usually taken over a day for him to get there so will the dog warden in Cork be different?? perhaps he'll just be waiting on the call and will zoom straight over?.  Meanwhile when the owner of the dogs goes looking for them and is calling their names how will OP keep the three animals quiet in the back garden - moreover what will he say to the owner? also, will he stay home from work to do all of this? or will he do it on a Saturday or Sunday??  -I'm sure the dog warden will love being called out on a Sunday morning and lied to! 

I think it's a ridiculous suggestion to say the least so i'm out! 

OP -You are perfectly entitled to call the dog warden but tell him why you are calling him and who owns the dogs - he will approach owner and ask for license and inform him of the fines etc for dogs pooing in public areas - it might just be enough to scare him off!  - all the better if you have a picture of the dogs in action!


----------



## truthseeker

ney001 said:


> Suppose one of the dogs gets distressed because he has been locked up and bites the OP??


 
Surely that fact alone is even more worth the OP doing something practical - suppose one of the dogs bites someone while out and not under the owners control.


----------



## ney001

truthseeker said:


> Surely that fact alone is even more worth the OP doing something practical - suppose one of the dogs bites someone while out and not under the owners control.



Oh for gods sake! last post on this I swear - the dog clearly hasn't done anybody any damage so far, different scenario if it finds itself trapped in a garden whilst hearing it's owner outside looking for it! 

Seriously now come on!

Definitely not wasting any more time with this rubbish


----------



## truthseeker

ney001 said:


> the dog clearly hasn't done anybody any damage so far


 
Dogs - and according to the OP they have pooped all over common areas and in his garden repeatedly - thats damage as far as Im concerned.


----------



## The_Banker

Thanks for the opinions people. In truth, I can see that the dogs are well cared for by the owner. They are well groomed and have collars with there names on them.

The owner obviously loves the dogs but he doesn’t seem to get the concept that just because he loves his dogs it doesn’t follow that I love his dogs. He is taking no responsibility for his dogs doing there business on my grass.

Therefore, once I have photographic evidence of his dogs pooping I will show him and see what his response will be. After that I will approach the City Council dog control section. I don’t think there is much more I can do and I have been more than fair with him. The problem is I am not sure what they can do as I would think they are licensed and well cared for.


----------



## olddoll

Just a suggestion, but why not approach your neighbour again and say there are stray dogs using your garden (as he has denied his dogs use your garden). You have reported to the City Council dog control that there are stray dogs in the area.  They said they would send a patrol around the area.  You suggest to your neighbour he keeps his dogs in his garden in case the Dog Patrol would mistake them for the stray dogs and take them in. It might work for a while anyway !


----------



## Ciaraella

and maybe if you get proof and he still doesn't want to know scoop up the poop (disgusting i know) and dump it at his door and see how he likes it!


----------



## Seagull

If you already have to collect it, try using his letter box as the rubbish bin. He might decide that it's not particularly pleasant to have to deal with fresh dog turds.


----------



## Eithneangela

Well, to train a dog not to poop in the 'wrong' space one is supposed to stick it's nose in the poop.  How about gathering a few friends together to do same to owner?


----------



## JP1234

You can buy dog (and cat) repellants from most pets shops and diy stores, we use one called Get Off on our front lawn which was being used by various dogs and haven't had any problems since.It's a green jelly-like substance that has a strong scent animals hate. We also use it in our back garden to train our own dog to poo only in a certain area.  

I wholeheartedly agree with delivering the parcels back to the dog owner's lawn if he fails to control his dog.  I suppose we are lucky that our own dog will not do her business outside of the garden, even out on a walk she holds it in until she gets home!


----------



## MandaC

*Dog Using Garden as Loo!*

This is one of those things that sound silly but in reality could drive you mad.  I know of two scenarios, firstly, two neighbours fell out so badly over the same thing, that one got a video camera.  Shows up on the video camera second neighbour walking up the path and depositing dog poo on the first neighbours driveway.  Said neighbour puts the video on youtube.

Another set of people I know actually deposited the dog dirt through the letterbox and one of the adults came down the stairs and skidded on it.

I would not get into it with the dog warden, lying and all that, as I think they have enough to do.

The guy should accept that it is his dogs once he sees the photographic evidence.  Banker will have to do the stake out and catch the pooches mid flight and present the evidence.


----------



## WaterWater

This is a selfish, inconsiderate neighbour. I am sure that his dogs are let out early to do a dump anywhere but on his property. It doesn't matter to him that children might be playing on the green. It doesn't matter to him that the barking dogs are waking up some neighbours that keep different hours to him.
I know what I would want to do but unfortunately this would have repercussions for me and my family and might lead to some sort of feuding. However if I could get away with what I had in mind then I would.
I definitely would approach the local dog warden for advice initially. Are your other neighbours suffering also?  There can be strength in numbers when dealing with a situation like this.
We have gates on our front garden. However we often get dumps just outside the gate on the footpath. It is just as disgusting cleaning this up. Who needs to be cleaning up after inconsiderate people.


----------



## The_Banker

Another large deposit this morning but I didnt get the culprit on camera. Once I get that I will then proceed with the actions outlined above.


----------



## Complainer

The_Banker said:


> Therefore, once I have photographic evidence of his dogs pooping I will show him and see what his response will be. After that I will approach the City Council dog control section. I don’t think there is much more I can do and I have been more than fair with him. The problem is I am not sure what they can do as I would think they are licensed and well cared for.





Seagull said:


> If you already have to collect it, try using his letter box as the rubbish bin. He might decide that it's not particularly pleasant to have to deal with fresh dog turds.



If you get the photograph or video, bring it over to him with the offending turds. I wouldn't do a letterbox job - the porch should be enough.

For the dog warden, you don't need to catch the dogs pooping. Dogs should not be out uncontrolled (off a lead), so just report the loose dogs anyway.


----------



## Davey'sGirl

Put water in clear 2 litre plastic bottles it definately works in m estate we have about 12 dogs and beacuse of this trick we never have any mess in our garden i think they see the reflection of themselves but think it is another dog


----------



## Ash 22

I'm inclined to go with what a few posters suggested, collect the poops and offload them back in his garden. If the dogs are his property then the poops should be too! Maybe the message would get through then.


----------



## francieb

I had the same problem about 2 years. I started using a power hose on the dog when he entered the garden, that didnt work. In fact I think he actually liked it. Then I took out the air gun.

Small lead pellets but about 5 raps from that over the period of a week and that was the end of...


----------



## Complainer

francieb said:


> I had the same problem about 2 years. I started using a power hose on the dog when he entered the garden, that didnt work. In fact I think he actually liked it. Then I took out the air gun.
> 
> Small lead pellets but about 5 raps from that over the period of a week and that was the end of...


That's horrible - it's not the dog's fault at all. If you were aiming your water/pellets at the owner, I'd understand.


----------



## ney001

francieb said:


> I had the same problem about 2 years. I started using a power hose on the dog when he entered the garden, that didnt work. In fact I think he actually liked it. Then I took out the air gun.
> 
> Small lead pellets but about 5 raps from that over the period of a week and that was the end of...



Wow what a hero you are!  - probably should have just grown a set and spoke to the owner!


----------



## francieb

Your absolutely right. It was a bit cowardly i admit. However it did get the job done.


----------



## truthseeker

Complainer said:


> That's horrible - it's not the dog's fault at all. If you were aiming your water/pellets at the owner, I'd understand.


 
+1.
I do not agree with abusing an innocent animal because its owner is irresponsible.


----------



## lukegriffen

Since it sounds like the dogs don't like to poo in their own back yard, I'd go with the approach of scooping the poo back into their driveway, but make sure the dogs see you doing this (and try do it asap after they poo)  - they might get the message after a while.  Don't bag it & try not to let the owner see you.


----------



## Cashstrapped

Had a similar problem myself as we have an open front garden, two of the dogs on our row would continously come down and offload in our garden.  Someone I know recommended Jif Lemon Juice, I bought a couple of the Lidl one it was about 30cent a bottle, sprayed it all over the garden and thankfully have not had any dog fouling around our garden since.  I respray about once a month, worth a try before falling out with neighbours, although I understand your frustration.


----------



## jinks

You could possibly scare them off your own patch by leaving down a treat covered in tobacco.  This will make the dogs sick but will not do any harm to them.  It should help turn them off your patch as they will associate it with feeling unwell.


----------



## VOR

I am amazed by the reaction of some people. A poster gave the dog a little fright with a pellet gun and many others find it offensive. I doubt it hurt any more than a nick from another dog. 

But a human picking up excrement and walking around with it is perfectly acceptable?


----------



## forgotten

Vor
+1


----------



## David_Dublin

I'm thinking the scene in Me Myself and Irene where Jim Carey finally cracks and takes a poo in the neighbours toilet. Classic!

Some posters here sound like the kind of people I'm so happy that they dont live in my neighbourhood. Suggesting putting it thru the letterbox, or back in his yard, report them as missing etc. is only going to escalate things. You have to live alongside these people so you need an amicable compromise if at all possible.

Here's what I would do. I would approach the neighbour again having rehearsed exactly what I intend to say. The following points need to be made: you are very unhappy that dogs keep pooing in your garden; there are no other dogs in the neighbourhood so it seems likely it is his dogs; if he wont accept that it could be/is his dogs then you'll be forced to get a photo of them doing it which seems a bit petty; ask him what he will do if you get photo evidence. I would also try and deomnstrate to them that you are reasonably by saying that you're not a dog lover, but that you accept that they'll bark when let out in the morning at 7am or whatever. There's nothing you can do about it, so dont make it part of the issue. Besides, it is the only thing you can do when you have dogs.

If the neighbour refuses to budge, then get the photo. Show it to him. At that stage you tell him that you'll have to report it to the autorities if he does not stop it happening. Try to keep calm, and display that you are reasonable, that you're only doing this because you are really upset that it continues to happen, and that you have no alternative but to adopt this approach unless he does something about it.


----------



## Moffo

As an owner of a Cocker Spaniel myself, I would say that you might be better off trying to deter the dogs from pooing on your grass by use of some repellant. This will just move the problem elsewhere, probably someone else's garden. Unless the owner is prepared to either just let them out in the back garden, where they will undoubtedly bark their heads off, having previously had the freedom to roam where they liked, or he is prepared to go out himself with them on a lead which sounds unlikely. Dogs are creatures of habit and unless trained to do otherwise, will continue to do as they normally do. Hope you get a successful outcome, let us know how you get on.


----------



## ney001

+1  David Dublin 

complete over reaction but I will say that hurting the dog with lead pellets is not acceptable in my opinion - tackle the owner not the animal


----------



## David_Dublin

ney001 said:


> complete over reaction but I will say that hurting the dog with lead pellets is not acceptable in my opinion - tackle the owner not the animal



Completely, I'd like to shoot the people who condone this behaviour. With air rifle of course.

As an aside, we have cats pooing in our front flowerbed all the time. I just dont let it bother me. I pick up the poop and bin it. Big deal. Sometimes I am weeding and I grab a handful, not very pleasant but again, big deal.

Once or twice they have pooped on the back lawn leaving a rich, healthy patch - look on the bright side! Get more poop for a better lawn.

Seriously, lide is too short....


----------



## ney001

David_Dublin said:


> Seriously, lide is too short....



Ahhh yeah David but us Dublin folks do tend to think rationally!


----------



## David_Dublin

ney001 said:


> Ahhh yeah David but us Dublin folks do tend to think rationally!


Crikey, leave me out of that argument ney001, you're on your own with that one!!


----------



## Eithneangela

If you've got some nice strong friends, next time you find the poop in the garden, knock on neighbour's door, say it's happened again, and invite him to inspect, whereupon your friends help you to rub your neighbour's nose in it, as gently as possible of course!


----------



## ShadyBrady

jinks said:


> You could possibly scare them off your own patch by leaving down a treat covered in tobacco. *This will make the dogs sick but will not do any harm to them.* It should help turn them off your patch as they will associate it with feeling unwell.


not true. Like chocolate tobacco is very bad for dogs http://www.dogo.com/article7.php


----------



## ShadyBrady

VOR said:


> I am amazed by the reaction of some people. A poster gave the dog a little fright with a pellet gun and many others find it offensive. I doubt it hurt any more than a nick from another dog.
> 
> But a human picking up excrement and walking around with it is perfectly acceptable?


 +1 people should not have dogs if they expect others to accept their mess. bloody cheeky


----------



## ShadyBrady

David_Dublin said:


> I'm thinking the scene in Me Myself and Irene where Jim Carey finally cracks and takes a poo in the neighbours toilet. Classic!
> 
> Some posters here sound like the kind of people I'm so happy that they dont live in my neighbourhood. Suggesting putting it thru the letterbox, or back in his yard, report them as missing etc. is only going to escalate things. You have to live alongside these people so you need an amicable compromise if at all possible.
> 
> Here's what I would do. I would approach the neighbour again having rehearsed exactly what I intend to say. The following points need to be made: you are very unhappy that dogs keep pooing in your garden; there are no other dogs in the neighbourhood so it seems likely it is his dogs; if he wont accept that it could be/is his dogs then you'll be forced to get a photo of them doing it which seems a bit petty; ask him what he will do if you get photo evidence. I would also try and deomnstrate to them that you are reasonably by saying that you're not a dog lover, but that you accept that they'll bark when let out in the morning at 7am or whatever. There's nothing you can do about it, so dont make it part of the issue. Besides, it is the only thing you can do when you have dogs.
> 
> If the neighbour refuses to budge, then get the photo. Show it to him. At that stage you tell him that you'll have to report it to the autorities if he does not stop it happening. Try to keep calm, and display that you are reasonable, that you're only doing this because you are really upset that it continues to happen, and that you have no alternative but to adopt this approach unless he does something about it.


Disagree. Who wants to be friendly with someone who has no considersation and wants dog with no responsibility. He should see to it thwe dog is not allowed to be in someone else's garden. His dog - his responsibility. Want no responsibility - get rid of dog


----------



## David_Dublin

ShadyBrady said:


> Disagree. Who wants to be friendly with someone who has no considersation and wants dog with no responsibility. He should see to it thwe dog is not allowed to be in someone else's garden. His dog - his responsibility. Want no responsibility - get rid of dog



You work for the UN dont you? C'mon, dont be coy....


----------



## ShadyBrady

David_Dublin said:


> You work for the UN dont you? C'mon, dont be coy....


?? had that here and solved without wasting time with neighbour. They can keep away from here with their dog muck


----------



## David_Dublin

ShadyBrady said:


> ?? had that here and solved without wasting  time with neighbour. They can keep away from here with their dog  muck


Maybe I missed the post, but I dont see that you posted how you  resolved  it, or have contributed with any suggestions as to how to resolve the issue.


----------



## roker

Jays Fluid, good for the soil, animals hate it. 
We have a green area oposite our house that we pay each year to keep cut. It annoys me when I see people from outside the area walking their dog on our green bit on an evening and then the kids are out playing during the day.


----------



## SlugBreath

Where I live someone is picking up their dog dirt (to be seen to do so) but there are lots of these little plastic bags full of dog poo discarded in dark areas. If I could only catch them.....(the people that is)....


----------



## ShadyBrady

David_Dublin said:


> Maybe I missed the post, but I dont see that you posted how you resolved it, or have contributed with any suggestions as to how to resolve the issue.


hardly contribute to silly posts about UN. How does that resolve it?


----------



## ShadyBrady

jinks said:


> You could possibly scare them off your own patch by leaving down a treat covered in tobacco. This will make the dogs sick but will not do any harm to them. .


I already posted  a link that says tobacco is bad for dogs. But I just wondered what would be the situation legally if someone put out tobacco and the dog died. Tobacco is not an  illegal substance but would using it like that make it illegal.

Mods:-Maybe this should be a new thread in legal?


----------



## David_Dublin

ShadyBrady said:


> hardly contribute to silly posts about UN. How  does that resolve it?



I assume you have  already read my post above that was my suggestion towards resolving the  issue. You have disagreed with it so you'll forgive me for the  assumption. I'm not sure how else you expect me to help in the resolution of the issue.



ShadyBrady said:


> ?? had that here and solved without wasting  time with neighbour. They can keep away from here with their dog  muck



So I again suggest that you contribute to resolving the issue. You have  previously come across this issue, and seen it resolved. But you continually fail to provide any helpful, constructive suggestion. That's not exactly helpful now, is it?


----------



## ShadyBrady

David_Dublin said:


> I assume you have already read my post above that was my suggestion towards resolving the issue. You have disagreed with it so you'll forgive me for the assumption. I'm not sure how else you expect me to help in the resolution of the issue.
> 
> 
> 
> So I again suggest that you contribute to resolving the issue. You have previously come across this issue, and seen it resolved. But you continually fail to provide any helpful, constructive suggestion. That's not exactly helpful now, is it?


 I do not even know what you mean re UN or why I would sound like someone from the UN and if you just want to be smart I will not get into that. UN is not a constructive comment


----------



## David_Dublin

I made the UN comment based on your first post - it was not exactly helpful, and was most likely going to escalate things between neighbours, which is never a good thing in my opinion. So I was being sarcastic, using the lowest form of wit to make a point. It seems to have offended you, which was not my intention. So I apologise.

So....any chance you can shed some light on how to resolve it. Having been waiting for a while, my expectations are growing - I hope it's not a let down!!


----------



## ShadyBrady

David_Dublin said:


> I made the UN comment based on your first post - it was not exactly helpful, and was most likely going to escalate things between neighbours, which is never a good thing in my opinion. So I was being sarcastic, using the lowest form of wit to make a point. It seems to have offended you, which was not my intention. So I apologise.
> 
> So....any chance you can shed some light on how to resolve it. Having been waiting for a while, my expectations are growing - I hope it's not a let down!!


First clear off the dog muck cos dogs are attracted to the smell of their own muck and that confuses their sense of smell. Then try get off my garden.http://www.pet-bliss.com/acatalog/Get_Off_My_Garden_Crystals.html#a2628

If you are worried about offending the people who allow their dogs to abuse your garden I cannot help any more. If not , take photos of the dogs and complain to the dog warden.

If not happy with the result complain the dog warden/council  to the Ombudsman quoting the councils statutory responsibility as at
http://www.environ.ie/en/LocalGovernment/DogControl/

I have seen it done here and it worked cos the Ombudsman's investigation put pressure on the council and they responded. One guy who persisted in letting the dog loose was told he would be prosecuted or have the dog taken and he then kept the dog on a leash.

The OP states





> Even if I did get a photo I dont think he would act with regard to stopping it.


The dog warden can make him stop, hence the importance of photographic evidence.

Clever people they were they used to leave dogs out early befre people were up but that stopped too when the council took it seriously as they did when they were complained to the Ombudsman.

The link above also says that local authorities have the power to make an area a leash only or even no dog area. Currenly a dog, excepting certain breeds, does not have to actually be on a leash so long as they are under effectual control.

But maybe you prefer to have friends who allow their dogs to mess your garden?as you said you don't mind picking up cat poop.

I still do not understand the UN reference.


----------



## Complainer

ShadyBrady said:


> The link above also says that local authorities have the power to make an area a leash only or even no dog area.


Isn't every area 'leash only' except for certain parks/beaches where off leash is permitted at certain times?


----------



## ShadyBrady

Complainer said:


> *Isn't every area 'leash only'* except for certain parks/beaches where off leash is permitted at certain times?


As far as I know the dog does not have to be on a leash if he is *under the effectual control of own*er**.* e.g You can walk your dog without a leash if you can control him and ensure he does not go in to someones garden/foul it. But this is diferent than allowing him out alone. That is what i was told anyway.
Councils have the power to make an area leash only or even no dog. Not sure what is involved there but there must be by laws enacted.  

*Does not apply to alsatian etc**


----------



## francieb

OK I totally accept that hitting the dog with a air gun was not the best approach however it was not my first effort. I have tried to talk to my neighbours first.

If the truth be known andI know some of you are going to find this slightly offensive or racist..My neighbours are from Nigeria and are pretty disgusting. There front and back gardens are filthy and unkept. I have a child who plays in the garden and I dont want her handling the excrement of these peoples animal. I'm sorry but thats just the way I feel. Ignorant?....maybe....Protective...Most definitely


----------



## ShadyBrady

francieb said:


> I have a child who plays in the garden *and I dont want her handling the excrement of these peoples animal*. I'm sorry but thats just the way I feel. Ignorant?....maybe....Protective...Most definitely


100% agree.Nothing ignorant about that.There is a very dangerous virus in dog muck and this can cause blindness in children. http://www.netdoctor.co.uk/ate/childrenshealth/200336.html


----------



## fizzelina

ShadyBrady said:


> As far as I know the dog does not have to be on a leash if he is *under the effectual control of own*er**.* e.g You can walk your dog without a leash if you can control him and ensure he does not go in to someones garden/foul it. But this is diferent than allowing him out alone. That is what i was told anyway.
> Councils have the power to make an area leash only or even no dog. Not sure what is involved there but there must be by laws enacted.
> 
> *Does not apply to alsatian etc**


 
Last night walking my dog in our estate 2 huge dogs came running over to snarl / try hit at him. The owner saunters along a fair bit behind them smoking, I called over "Are they yours?? Get them away from us" so he called them and they went over. Now they were under his control (even if he wasn't bothered stopping them til I called) but surely they should be on a leash too?? I said to him "why aren't they on a leash?" And he ranted back that they don't have to be and what's my problem?? So I said nothing and walked on to avoid an argument with him still shouting after me that it's an estate they don't have to be. They weren't a dangerous breed. I was pretty annoyed after it.


----------



## gianni

francieb said:


> I know some of you are going to find this slightly offensive or racist..



You're not wrong there...


----------



## fizzelina

francieb said:


> If the truth be known andI know some of you are going to find this slightly offensive or racist..My neighbours are from Nigeria and are pretty disgusting. There front and back gardens are filthy and unkept. I have a child who plays in the garden and I dont want her handling the excrement of these peoples animal. I'm sorry but thats just the way I feel. Ignorant?....maybe....Protective...Most definitely


 
Plenty of people have Irish neighbours who can be disgusting and filthy so yes it's racist. You should leave out the from Nigeria bit it's not relevant. I agree about the concern for your daughter, can she not play out the back garden and then there would be none of this?


----------



## francieb

Edit....Apologies to all offended. My neighbours are of African descent...


----------



## truthseeker

francieb said:


> Edit....Apologies to all offended. My neighbours are of African descent...


 
I really dont see how their country of origin is in any way relevant to the dirtiness of their gardens. The above is still a racist statement.


----------



## Leo

ShadyBrady said:


> As far as I know the dog does not have to be on a leash if he is *under the effectual control of own*er**.* e.g You can walk your dog without a leash if you can control him and ensure he does not go in to someones garden/foul it. But this is diferent than allowing him out alone. That is what i was told anyway.
> Councils have the power to make an area leash only or even no dog. Not sure what is involved there but there must be by laws enacted.
> 
> *Does not apply to alsatian etc**


 
As you say, it's up to each local authority to stipulate the rules for the aera under their control. In Dublin, there is a specified time period during which dogs may be off lead, but 'be under the effectual control of the person-in-charge.'  Currently, dogs may only be off-leash in a public place between the hours of 8am & 11am.

These rules apply to areas under control of the authority, if your estate is a private development, these will not apply and you would need to follow up with the management company.   
Leo

See this previous post for more details on Dublin rules.


----------



## ShadyBrady

fizzelina said:


> . Now they were under his control (even if he wasn't bothered stopping them til I called) but *surely they should be on a leash too??* .


To my knowledge, as long as they are under his control they do not need to be on a leash. Of course you may be able to make the argument they were not under his effectual control as he was not controlling them. You say they were huge but not a dangerous breed. do you know what breed. Perhaps you should ask the dog warden to have a word and see if he rants to him


----------



## ShadyBrady

Leo said:


> As you say, it's up to each local authority to stipulate the rules for the aera under their control. In Dublin, there is a specified time period during which dogs may be off lead, but 'be under the effectual control of the person-in-charge.' Currently, dogs may only be off-leash in a public place between the hours of 8am & 11am.
> 
> These rules apply to areas under control of the authority, if your estate is a private development, these will not apply and you would need to follow up with the management company.
> Leo
> 
> See this previous post for more details on Dublin rules.


 interesting never knew there were times a dog could be off leash, a bit like single yellow lines and bus lanes


----------



## francieb

truthseeker said:


> I really dont see how their country of origin is in any way relevant to the dirtiness of their gardens. The above is still a racist statement.


 
Thats not the issue. The issue is preventing my child from handling dog faeces.


----------



## delgirl

It doesn't matter where they are from, dirty inconsiderate people are dirty inconsiderate people.

We live in what some would call a very nice, private estate. One of my neighbours who is what some would call posh, drives a Merc etc. lets his dog out purposely every day at least twice a day to go and do its business in another neighbour's garden.

It's hard to catch the dog doing its business, but if you do and confront the owner, he just says he's sorry and that the dog slipped out when he went out to his car.

This is such a lie as I've seen him myself many times opening the front door, letting the dog out and closing it again.


----------



## ShadyBrady

delgirl said:


> This is such a lie as I've seen him myself many times opening the front door, letting the dog out and closing it again.


get a camera


----------



## truthseeker

francieb said:


> Thats not the issue. The issue is preventing my child from handling dog faeces.


 
So why did you bring up their race at all then? 

If the issue is preventing your child handling dog faeces then I fail to see what the neighbours race has to do with it.


----------



## ShadyBrady

truthseeker said:


> So why did you bring up their race at all then?
> 
> If the issue is preventing your child handling dog faeces then I fail to see what the neighbours race has to do with it.


one of the people here was not irish. my attitude was they had some cheek to come here and expect to be able to mess someones garden. why don't they go back to their own country. some people of all nationalities are dirty and irresponsible and want to have dogs but want someone cleaning the muck. As i said earlier, some cheek and no responsibility


----------



## David_Dublin

We need to find out where the dog is from. Is the dog Irish???


----------



## ShadyBrady

David_Dublin said:


> We need to find out where the dog is from.


the UN?


----------



## Purple

fizzelina said:


> Last night walking my dog in our estate 2 huge dogs came running over to snarl / try hit at him.



That happened to me before. As it was a smallish dog I picked it up and threw it into the river I was walking beside. The owners (a couple with another dog on a lead) were irate when they arrived but the dog was fine, if wet, and since their dog was not under control and attacked mine I told them that they caused the problem. I just reacted to it.


----------



## Purple

ShadyBrady said:


> the UN?



if it was an alsatian it could claim to be French or German...


----------



## ShadyBrady

Purple said:


> That happened to me before. As it was a smallish dog I picked it up and threw it into the river I was walking beside. The owners (a couple with another dog on a lead) were irate when they arrived but the dog was fine, if wet, and since their dog was not under control and attacked mine I told them that they caused the problem. I just reacted to it.


 same thing they want dogs but want no responsinbility. you were right


----------



## David_Dublin

ShadyBrady said:


> the UN?


Touché!! Good one, I like it


----------



## David_Dublin

Purple said:


> That happened to me before. As it was a smallish dog I picked it up and threw it into the river I was walking beside. The owners (a couple with another dog on a lead) were irate when they arrived but the dog was fine, if wet, and since their dog was not under control and attacked mine I told them that they caused the problem. I just reacted to it.


That's brilliant, I love it. All you need is a river. And a small dog.


----------



## Vanilla

david_dublin said:


> we need to find out where the dog is from. Is the dog irish???


 
lol.


----------



## VOR

Purple said:


> As it was a smallish dog I picked it up and threw it into the river I was walking beside.



Was the owner Ron Burgundy? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVX8Ab6Gjhk&feature=related


----------



## UptheDeise

What about putting water bottles on the lawn. Don't know if they work or just an urban myth?

Anyways, I was out walking my own dog the other night and a smallish woman with two American Akita, was walking on the opposite side of the road. Her dogs saw my dog and they bolted for us. They literally dragged the woman out onto to the road, just as well there was no traffic. I thought I got a scare but she seemed to be shocked.


----------



## MandaC

UptheDeise said:


> Anyways, I was out walking my own dog the other night and a smallish woman with two American Akita, was walking on the opposite side of the road.



More damn foreigners!


----------

